# Skin Irritations -- sporatic scabbing, flaking, etc.



## Meader (Aug 3, 2009)

I am writing on behalf of Meader our beautiful 3.5 year old Havanese who has been suffering the last six months with what appears to be some sort of skin issue. We have been able to treat it with antibiotics three times but I hesitate to continue to use drugs as a solution. We have tried diet changes, etc. but still no long term results. He is does not have fleas -- is well groomed and bathed -- and generally happy. Itching can also be an issue and at times more pronounced than others -- I have added vitamin e to his dies along with a probiotic. The scabs can be very small to larger circular spots -- sometimes hair loss is accompanied around the site. He tends to get them mostly on the bottom of his body -- under the front legs, hind quarters, and around his belly. 

Thanks, Lynn.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if you have had you dog tested for SA, Sebaceous Adenitis? Some of the things you describe as itching, loss of hair, flakes, make me think of it...

It would of course be a lot of other reasons why your dog have this symtoms...
Good Luck in finding a cure for you hav!

Here is a threed where you can read about a SA study that is starting... 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9514
and here is a page where you can read more about SA
http://www.janizonahavanese.com/SA.html


----------



## Meader (Aug 3, 2009)

*Thank you so much!*

Thank you so much for the quick response. I ran across this yesterday in research and have asked the breeder for some feedback. It very much sounds like he might have SA. The breeder generally sells for show and not puppy -- but, she should have a good idea if this condition has been present in her line? Thank you -- Lynn.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

The thing whit SA is that no one know yet quite how it is inherited...So even if your breeder never heard about it in her line...your dog could still have SA. The only way to figure out if a dog have SA is a biopsy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Also should check out the allergy thread.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8558


----------



## Meader (Aug 3, 2009)

*Allergies.*

Thank you for the recommendation -- I will continue to read. At this point -- the breeder is telling me to go on a strickly raw meat diet -- Steve's Raw Natural Foods -- no treats and only distilled water. She said after 14 years of breeding she has had no issues with her dogs. We started tonight and I will post the results. She indicate that it would take some time to detox Meader's body.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bless you both...*

My Daisy suffers from exactly the same thing you speak of. She eats raw, has the best of everything...yet itches herself in the same places your dog does. She has a little bit of dry skin, and it is worse in the summer. She is five now, and it started at three.

I'm going to do the SA Study...but I think for her, it really is allergies. Seasonal...and awful.

Linda


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Meader said:


> Thank you for the recommendation -- I will continue to read. At this point -- the breeder is telling me to go on a strickly raw meat diet -- Steve's Raw Natural Foods -- no treats and only distilled water. She said after 14 years of breeding she has had no issues with her dogs. We started tonight and I will post the results. She indicate that it would take some time to detox Meader's body.


It could take 2-3 months before you see a change if the issue is diet so you'll need to be patient. Good Luck! I hope this solves your problem.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Janet,

Just wanted to make sure you saw this recent thread. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9588

Sounds like someone that might benefit from your knowledge/advice.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Meader said:


> Thank you for the recommendation -- I will continue to read. At this point -- the breeder is telling me to go on a strickly raw meat diet -- Steve's Raw Natural Foods -- no treats and only distilled water. She said after 14 years of breeding she has had no issues with her dogs. We started tonight and I will post the results. She indicate that it would take some time to detox Meader's body.


If she's been breeding for 14 years, I'd like to know who she is to get her participation in the SA study. We need older dogs that are clear.


----------



## Meader (Aug 3, 2009)

*Meader -- Allergies*

Hi Janet --

The breeder was a little defensive when I approached her regarding Meader's condition. Of course, my only concern is to help him with his skin issue. I have now changed his diet completely but am giving him the antibiotics the Dr. suggested to at least relieve some of the discomfort. His skin does appear to be clearing up -- which is great. We will continue with the raw food diet and distilled water -- no treats -- and see what happens. He is done with his medicine cycle this Saturday -- so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Send me an e-mail off line and I can share more information. [email protected]


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear Meader's condition seems to be clearing up. I hope the progress continues.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I will contact you after I return from the National!


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Meader said:


> I am writing on behalf of Meader our beautiful 3.5 year old Havanese who has been suffering the last six months with what appears to be some sort of skin issue. We have been able to treat it with antibiotics three times but I hesitate to continue to use drugs as a solution. We have tried diet changes, etc. but still no long term results. He is does not have fleas -- is well groomed and bathed -- and generally happy. Itching can also be an issue and at times more pronounced than others -- I have added vitamin e to his dies along with a probiotic. The scabs can be very small to larger circular spots -- sometimes hair loss is accompanied around the site. He tends to get them mostly on the bottom of his body -- under the front legs, hind quarters, and around his belly.
> 
> Thanks, Lynn.


Tugger was having a rough time with skin pimples that would break and then scab over. It took about 3 months to clear it up. I am not really sure what caused it as we switched shampoos, were growing his coat long and changed foods all around the time when it started. What really worked to clear it up was using a tar shampoo 2-3x a week. The vet said to leave it on for at least 10-15 min to be most effective. We also gave him some oral antiboiotics, changed his food back to the Fromms Salmon and clipped his coat short (but we really didn't see a change until we started using the shampoo). Now, 2 months later he is still doing great.


----------



## Meader (Aug 3, 2009)

*Tar Shampoo*

I will try the tar shampoo tonight -- any particular brand? Is it a dog shampoo?

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

we used the PPP (professional Pet Products) that we bought at our local pet store. The label instructions said to leave it on 3-5 minutes but we did it about 10-15 minutes 2-3x a week at first. I massaged it into his skin and I worked at trying to lift some of the scabby spots. 

Good luck
I hope things improve for you. It took about 2 weeks for a big turn around with our dog but things definitely started to get better after the 1st week.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My Scudder has the same thing! He had scabs all over his inner thighs, groin, arn pits, and his chest was all red. He was not bothered by it, but it was spreading. It ended up to be a staff infection, so he was on antibiotics. The vet said some dogs are just prone to this. If there's another cure, I'll try it.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I had hear that Tar shampoos are carcenogenic. I know that I had one client who told me his sister had a brain tumor they thought was caused by her use of Tgel which is a tar shampoo by Nutrogena. I don't know if any of this is true but it would be something I would look into before using on my dogs.


----------

